# Help my Dendrobates auratus is really sick



## Hex (Jun 18, 2012)

Hey all I'm new to the forum but sadly in trouble...or more to say my D.F maurice is. I noticed him this morning face down in the tank NOT GOOD.
I have a living fully planted tank and spotted him laying between the waterfall and plants, all dark and dull with a "skinny" look to him.

I thought him dead, when I got myself togther I came back an hour later to remove him and he had moved...shocked I picked him up and put him in a small tub to check him and he seemed died again...after putting a little water in the tub he moved slightly.
I put him and the tub in the tank with the fogger going full blast for a few hours to try and get him re-hydrated as he looked dry.

After that I put some suger water in the tub and hopped I could rally him, he did hop a little but it's very occasional, he mainly just lays there, or at best in a half push up stance.

And that's where I am right now, I obviously can't get him to eat or anything so I'm expecting the worst tonight.

Has anyone got any ideas...he's never been sick befor and he's about 6


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

am sorry to read about your DF...but perhaps the people who might be able to provide some help will need more information...so be prepared to describe species of frog, how long you've had it...where/how you got it...and things of that sort of thing. Good luck, but if it turns out badly, do not give up...use it as a learning experience...


----------



## Hex (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for the help, but I think iv lost him, he some how jumped out of the tub and found hiS way into the pool in the tank. I found him underwater.

I feel like Sh$T...had I not turned my back he would still have a chance, I can't believe it, he didn't have the strength to climb out before


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Where did you get the frog from? What size tank/ temperatures. I'm really sorry about your loss, but it happens to EVERYONE. People with huge collections lose very expensive frogs for a plethura of reasons.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

what vitamin supplemints were you dusting with, when did you buy the supplemints, where did you buy the supplemints, and how do you store the supplemints? 

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Theres so many different things that could cause things like this to happen ...

Humidity, misting schedule, temperatures, tank size, disinfecting process during build, breeder/stock quality, length of ownership, supplementation, plants, outside variables (in your home), husbandry, stress, natural causes, bacterial/viral infection, something you did that you were totally unaware would have any effect on the frog ... etc ... the list goes on and on.

It would be impossible for us to pinpoint the exact cause as there are just too many variables. Not to mention, irresponsible of us to lead you to believe that we could give you a definitive answer. Anything at this point would just be speculation at best.

The only way to know for sure and to even come close to an explanation is to get a biopsy /necropsy done on the frog, and even then you may not get a definitive answer. It may just serve to eliminate certain causes of death over others.

Either way, im sorry for your loss and dont let it discourage you.
Like someone else said; it happens to us all at some point or another.

Unfortunately, this is the downside to owning exotic animals.


----------

